

Ahmadinejad speaks at Columbia University - 2007 - mikemoka
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/09/24/AR2007092401042.html

======
mikemoka
I'd say that, if they let a political figure that according to Wikipedia is
both domestically and internationally criticized, this testifies that they
actually believe in freedom of speech.

